# Looks Like Boston/cape Cod Instead Of Gettysburg



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We are looking to go to the Boston area over Labor Day and for the following week. We are looking into the Boston/Cape Cod KOA. Anybody been there? Anybody know of any other pet friendly campgrounds in the area?


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Call right now and see if you can get something at Normandy Farms-Foxboro (mid-way btwn Cape Cod and Boston). I would avoid KOA-Middleboro at all costs! You might want to check Bayview CG (right over the bridge to Cape Cod).


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We had good luck at KOA Plymouth- a reasonable distance between the Cape and Boston. Normandy Farms is the crem-de la crem... and your wallet will feel every crem. Bayside is OK, but get ready for alot of porch dwellers with external fridges, and you have to exit the campground at 60 MPH because it is right on Rt 28. Peters pond in Sandwich is good as well, but small.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

dhdb said:


> Call right now and see if you can get something at Normandy Farms-Foxboro (mid-way btwn Cape Cod and Boston). I would avoid KOA-Middleboro at all costs! You might want to check Bayview CG (right over the bridge to Cape Cod).


What are the issues with the KOA-Middleboro?


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Any more info on Normandy Farms or other recommended Cape Cod/Boston area campgrounds? - Pet friendly only please


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> Any more info on Normandy Farms or other recommended Cape Cod/Boston area campgrounds? - Pet friendly only please


I use RV Park Reviews before every camping excursion. The information and reviews on this site are from actual campers. Here is a link to Normandy Farms. Based on the reviews it looks real nice - good luck and have fun.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

deanintemp said:


> Any more info on Normandy Farms or other recommended Cape Cod/Boston area campgrounds? - Pet friendly only please


I use RV Park Reviews before every camping excursion. The information and reviews on this site are from actual campers. Here is a link to Normandy Farms. Based on the reviews it looks real nice - good luck and have fun.
[/quote]
Holy crappers batman...after further review this place looks like the holy land of campgrounds!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Made reservation at Normandy Farms. Hope it lives up to expectations! They will even walk the dogs for us if we go out for the day!


----------

